# Impec?



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

It's been awfully quiet here on the BMC forum lately. I was just thinking about the Impec and how it never really took off. Seems like it was an expensive and unfruitful experiment for BMC.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

Everyone swings and misses at least once.
It might not have been a sales success but they did learn from it.


----------



## RiDe_BMC (Jan 17, 2012)

looigi said:


> It's been awfully quiet here on the BMC forum lately. I was just thinking about the Impec and how it never really took off. Seems like it was an expensive and unfruitful experiment for BMC.


Looigi! It sure has been awhile. 

Indeed BMC has taken a _hiatus_ from producing "the impec". That being said, our impec facility is still being leveraged on a full time basis for R&D and in-house development. Many of our new models (and future models) are heavily influenced by what we learned from producing the impec bike. 

Here is a more in depth explanation.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I love my Impec and though a little heavy, I believe it is one of the best carbon fiber bikes out there.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

I just got an Impec 2013 55 racefit, which I built with di2 Ultegra and WTS Mavic wheels. I am planing to upgrade to the DA 9070 groupset. Right now the bike is certainly a bit heavy, even though I like the way it feels. Currently it is 7.5 kg all package (pedals, bottle cages, Garmin..). I want to get down to 7kg. Do the DA di2 upgrade from the di2 Ultegra will do it? The upgrade will not include the brakes just the STI levers, rear and front mech an 11 sprocket cassette and 11 speed chain. 

I have added one picture but more to come when the change will be made


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks good and nice to see another Impec owner. I have a 2012 57 race fit BMC Impec with dura ace di2. It is one of my heavier bikes weighting in at 17.2lbs. I am running a set of Zipp 404's on it and have a Zipp SL145 stem on it (there are lighter stems and wheels out there). I have a set of Lightweight Meilensteins that weigh about a pound lighter than the Zipps and thinking out switching then out. The Impec is one of my best bikes. I find it really compliant and fast.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you Merc. Which other bikes do you have? Could u add a picture of your Impec ??
David


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I see R&A cycles is offering Impecs. I'm thinking these a NOS since BMC no longer lists them on their website.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Just now did my first 30 miles on them. Still before the DA di2 upgrade. They feel Gr8, responsive and climbs amazingly even though they are pound heavier than my Giant TCR SL which I have posted its frameset for selling. 









I'll continue to update. If someone else has Impec please post and don't be shy to add pictures.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Dudifrinfeld, here is a picture of my 2012 Impec. You had asked earlier what other bikes I have. 

2012 Specialized Crux
2013 & 2014 S-Works Tarmac SL4
2014 S-Works Venge
2015 Moots Vamoots RSL
2016 Venge ViAS


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Merc
Beautiful bike. So you like the Impec out of your entire line of bikes? Impressive.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Went out with my new Rotor In Power left arm to check my FTP. It is indeed a great piece of equipment already done my best lap ever.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice build


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

I have upgraded finally my Impec to the 11 speed di2 Dura Ace so here it goes. Also added the Fabric flat Pro carbon 190 grams saddle and the new Fabric waterbottle system to match the yellow/black Prologo bar tape. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike S (Dec 29, 2005)

Is that the Noble or Stealth? I’m thinking of getting one from R&A here soon.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

looigi said:


> I see R&A cycles is offering Impecs. I'm thinking these a NOS since BMC no longer lists them on their website.


What's funny -- or scary -- is that R&A Cycles _still_ is offering Impecs, 6 years after ^^^that post!!! Kinda looks like they ordered a bunch of frames for stock way back when and have been stuck with them.

Serves 'em right for being such assholes to potential customers.


----------

